# Harbor freight 6 inch jointer worth $160



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Harbor freight has their 6 inch jonter on closeout for $199. minus a 20 percent coupon thats 160 plus tax. I know its not a Jet or a powermatic, but is it a good tool for 160 bucks?


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell yes! For $160 that's a great price. Since it's made by central machinery it's a decent unit. Typically I steer away from harbor freight power tools, but I have heard great things about the jointers & bandsaws. I checked that particular jointer out about 2 weeks ago, if I were you I'd snatch that up.


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are speaking of this model here, then yes, I'd pay $200.

My buddy bought one about a year ago, and it's a pretty good machine. He did buy some better aftermarket blades for it, and it made it an even better machine.

As long as you take care of it, it will do all you ask of it and then some. I was very impressed with it to be truthful, far better than I had imagined for the price.


----------



## wee3 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just happen to be looking for one myself.i dont like hf stuff,but i will keep this in mind.good luck.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I've got one of these. Have had it for a few years. It gets the job done. I'd buy it again if I had it to do over.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Out of curiosity I took a look at the HF 6" jointer Kenny linked to and one thing struck me. I looks almost EXACTLY like the Delta 6" jointer I have in my shop that I bought back in the 1970's. I looked at it very closely in the HF web page. It appears to have the exact same fence mechanism and table riser mechanism. If it has the manufactured quality of the Delta it would seem to me to be a great deal. The recent Chinese stuff seems to be definitely improving!

Planeman


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

To Whom It May Concern:

In the patois of the current social media denizens, "OMG, YESSS!!!" I have had that beast for five years and still have the original blades. I just touch them up with a stone once in a while, wax the bed and let 'er rip. I have had two minor problems; saw dust made its' way into the switch, but 5 minutes fixed that. The return spring for the pork chop broke the housing, but $1.50 fixed that (replacement part from HF in short order).

I can't think of anything in my shop, with the exception of the HF ocsilating spindle sander (on sale for $89 in the PopWood and Wood mag adds) the 2hp dc ($149), and the ever faithful 14" bandsaw (wonderful machine), that has given better service. If I had to buy one tomorrow, I would get this one. Hands down the best buy out there.

Steve


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I have 2 friends who own these machines. They like them alot. I sold my jointer a couple years ago and borrow the use of one of these quite frequently. The only knock I have about them is that the fence can be a little finicky to adjust, but If you are like me, you just set it to 90 degrees and leave it alone. It gets the job done every bit as well as the 500-600 dollar machines. I bought a 500 dollar machine and felt foolish after using the Central Machinery which cost about 200 less. I could have used that 200 bucks to buy a better bandsaw instead of that over hyped 14" Grizzly.


----------



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

Can you tell me where you found the jointer on clearance? I looked at their website and all I found was the model for $299.

Thanks

Kris


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Always love hearing about HF gems (never heard of this one before) that makes me realize I'll end up ok if I choose to get their stuff rather than spending twice as much on a better name considering I'm a young woodworker on a budget. I assume this jointer is 110?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I see on the site now that it is a 100v. Also can you add a helical head to it?


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

krisrimes. The display in the store had the closeout $199 tag on it
bentheviking, it is 110/120, and I dont know if it will accept a helical head or not, but it seems silly to put a 3-400 dollar head on a 200 dollar jointer???


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The HF 6 and 8 inch (discontinued a couple of years ago) both have good reputations. Steer clear of the 7" model though. It's a weird size and would be very hard to find knives for in the future…

The 6" is pretty much a copy of the old Delta design, and is pretty well made. They come up from time to time used around here for around $100.00 to $150.00… I have only seen one 8" on the used market. I would LOVE to get one of those!


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 6, 2011)

Where did you find this at that price (what location/state). I just bought one of these two weeks ago and would love to get some cash back….


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 6, 2011)

I called up the ones in MN and they are still $299. Guess I will live with it for $239.99 - still a great price for what you get.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

East peoria IL


----------

